# Mac Image files *.DMG PC--->DVD---->Mac



## wavio1 (Feb 20, 2005)

Hi guys,

I have some Mac image files on my pc (in the form of *.DMG files), i'd like to correctly transfer the image file onto a DVD so that a Mac can read it and execute the installation files.
Are there any PC based burner programmes that can create the discs?

If not, are there alternatives? I can burn the files as they are onto disc and place them onto the Mac. Are there any virtual drive programmes like Daemon for the Mac?


PC -----> DVD -----> Mac

Please Help!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

as far as i know, there are no pc apps that can open dmg files (which are mac versions of iso) but they are archive files, so just bruning them to disk, and then opening them on the mac should work just fine, just like a zip file.


----------



## wavio1 (Feb 20, 2005)

ok, thanks i'll give it a try.

Waves


----------



## Bass Man (Mar 9, 2007)

By the lack of followup I guess this worked, saves me asking......


----------

